# My Wife Left Me. I Need Help!



## Trent (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi guys. My name is Trent and I live in Iowa and am just out of high school. My girlfriend, Danielle, and I have been together for a really long time--she is in a music group and we've spent years together, her lovely vocals and soothing ukulele chords putting me to sleep most nights. We decided to get married not too long ago, and I was the happiest guy in the world. Here is a picture of us some time after our wedding (we are quite the fun couple and like to have a good laugh from time to time).








About a month into our honeymooning period, she changed drastically. I heard rumors that she had multiple other lovers and she had had numerous sexual encounters with multiple men she met on the road. Sure enough, about a month after hearing these rumors, I developed a case of gonorrhea and an infestation of crabs. When confronted about these allegations, she threw the Sandwich she was eating in my face and stormed out the door. 

Still, I loved her. I chased her every night, as she continued on her tour. I would show up at shows and watch her play, but it did no good; she refused to look at me. One day, while purchasing some provisions at a grocery store, I discovered my bank card had been drained. By consulting with a bank, I also found that not only had my account been drained, she also withdrew all of the money from my college fund, approximately $12,000 dollars I've saved since I was a child. I bet she is going to use it to fund her new album, she ironically named "Two Bedroom Apartment." She emailed me, telling me the name was symbolically ironic because of our split relationship.

So, guys, I really need some help/comforting on this tender subject. Where do I start? What do I do next? How should I get over the person who destroyed my life?

Best wishes,
Trent


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sorry for your situation, but you really need to remove that picture, which includes her name! You can get in all kinds of trouble for doing that!

Sadly, I will just ask you ... why would you want back such a person? What do YOU deserve?


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

You were robbed. You need to get the law involved. She is not worth it. Let someone else be her wallet.


----------

